# Humax Freesat Box



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If I connect my Freesat Box to the internet will I gain anything or is it pointless because of being in Spain? Cheers


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> If I connect my Freesat Box to the internet will I gain anything or is it pointless because of being in Spain? Cheers


I don't think it will work on the internet but it will with a suitable satellite dish. I have a Humax box and have all the same freesat channels that I used to see in the UK (more in fact!). Perfect reception even in bad weather. Speak to Jon the Sat and PC man who regularly contributes to this forum. He will get you up and running.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah I already have it set up working away on the dish

Was just wondering when I read about recording from their App that if I connected up the box and smart Tv to the net-the smart Tv has a VPN- and downloaded the Freesat recording App onto the Smart Tv would it work?

Prob not!!!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> If I connect my Freesat Box to the internet will I gain anything or is it pointless because of being in Spain? Cheers


You need to connect the box to a router running a VPN / Smart DNS service before it does anything on the internet.



Rabbitcat said:


> Yeah I already have it set up working away on the dish
> 
> Was just wondering when I read about recording from their App that if I connected up the box and smart Tv to the net-the smart Tv has a VPN- and downloaded the Freesat recording App onto the Smart Tv would it work?
> 
> Prob not!!!


AFAIK the app simply tells your box to start to record - a remote control for when you are away from home. I think this still needs a UK ip address to function though


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers Sat

Still trying to sort whether I am allowed another dish to get round the issues you highlighted.
Thanks again for your help,and on my return to Spain will be in touch


----------



## rattters (Aug 21, 2016)

sat said:


> AFAIK the app simply tells your box to start to record - a remote control for when you are away from home. I think this still needs a UK ip address to function though



The app does work when the box is in Spain and on the Spanish network, it doesn't need a U.K. IP addy





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ratters what way does it work?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not sure about new Humax boxes, you'll need to check but obviously new Sky boxes can now connect to the net so Humax boxes might now have on board wifi to connect. That said it would need an operating system of some kind. You might be best just buying an android box.


----------



## rattters (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Ratters what way does it work?




You can set it to record when away from home and view the TV guide, on demand doesn't work though as it's using a Spanish ip addy.

Is that what you meant?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ratters do you have one connection lead to your satellite dish or two?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

UK Satellite TV uses four frequency groups
Vertical High
Vertical Low
Horizontal High
Horizontal Low

With one cable, a Freesat+HD PVR can record two channels at the same time that are on the same frequency group 

For example, Channel 4 SD and BBC Two England SD are on different frequencies, but the same frequency group (HL) and so one can be watched and one can be recorded at the same time using a single cable. But if you wanted to watch Channel 4 SD, and record say E4, using a single cable, this will not be possible as they are on two different frequency groups (HL and VL)

The old Foxsat Humax boxes you had to manully connect an LNB1 output / loop to the LNB2 input to help it record two channels on the same frequency group at the same time.
The new Humax Freesat boxes do this internally and automatically, and also amend the EPG to show only those channels that you can watch one and record another at the same time using one cable only.

With two cables, a Freesat+HD PVR can record two channels at the same time that are on different frequency groups.

I have just popped a box on, and the app will (at the moment) allow you to send record instructions to the box using a Spanish IP, but obviously on demand is not available unless you have a UK IP.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rabbitcat said:


> If I connect my Freesat Box to the internet will I gain anything or is it pointless because of being in Spain? Cheers


We use a Humax HB1000s box connected to our internet in Spain......It's brilliant! We use smart DNS to access Iplayer & other catchup services and the freetime EPG is excellent.
We've also attached a USB hard drive for recording & pausing live programmes. 

We use the phone app to setup recordings from anywhere with an internet connection. Great for when you're in the bar and remember a program you wanted to watch.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Agree 100% with the comments above. I too have a Humax HB1000s box connected to our internet in Spain and agree it's brilliant!

Set Up
1. Press MENU on your Freesat remote control.
2. Go to SYSTEM
3. Choose NETWORK
4. Press CONFIGURE NETWORK
5. Choose CONFIGURE IP
6. Choose MANUAL
7. Navigate down to DNS ADDRESS and enter DNS details from your provider.
8. Press apply, then reboot the Freesat receiver.


----------

